# Which B550 motherboards unofically will work with Ryzen 1000/2000 ?



## Verbatim (Oct 25, 2020)

Seems to be ASRock flat out don't work.
Asus somewhere read that may work ?
What about MSI ?
Probably there are somebody who tested this


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 25, 2020)

@Verbatim if you look at AMD's chipset roadmap the B550 doesn't show any support for anything below Ryzen 3000 series so you shouldn't get your goes up.

But a B450 if you need this or save up for a Ryzen 3000/5000 CPU.


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 25, 2020)

puma99dk| said:


> @Verbatim if you look at AMD's chipset roadmap the B550 doesn't show any support for anything below Ryzen 3000 series so you shouldn't get your goes up.
> 
> But a B450 if you need this or save up for a Ryzen 3000/5000 CPU.


I know that it's not supported by default but in general B550 is better than B450 and price difference isn't that big but it's shame that there is a big 32mb bios and no support for older cpu's


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 25, 2020)

Verbatim said:


> I know that it's not supported by default but in general B550 is better than B450 and price difference isn't that big but it's shame that's there is a big 32mb bios and no support for older cpu's



Where in the world are you because where I am the a good B550 is more expensive then the MSI MAG X570 Tomahawk Wi-Fi so the B550 ain't worth it for me.

You can't expect the newest chipset to have support for the older CPU when AMD give the older chipset support for the newer CPU's.

Because I do not believe AMD built the B550/X570 with the Ryzen 1000/2000 series CPU's in mind


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 25, 2020)

Why can't you just get an MSI MAX board like a Tomahawk or Mortar if the 32MB BIOS is what you're looking for? Feel free to play the unofficial CPU support game, but just know that you'll get very little support from both the board maker or the community, the latter because next to nobody buys B550 boards just to put a Summit or Pinnacle Ridge chip in them.

You're still going to be paying a premium for B550 *if *you're looking for "better" quality as you claim. If you can get a B450 Tomahawk MAX or B450 Mortar MAX, the VRM quality and VRM performance are still going to be better than just about any B550 board below $140-150USD. Essentially, similar price but literally worse. Except maybe the B550 Bazooka.

The two B450 MAX boards use doubled low-side 4C029 and SM4503 parts respectively, which are just about the lowest RDS-on discrete MOSFETs you can still find. By contrast, sub-$150 B550 Asus like to use SiRA12DPs, sub-$150 Gigabyte uses 4C06s, and sub-$150 ASRock B550 uses SM4336s, all of which are worse (in ASRock's case, far worse). All of them in a 4-phase Vcore setup with doubled low-side MOSFETs, except ASRock with a doubled 3-phase.

If it's the 2.5Gbe and AX wifi you're looking for, most of these budget B550 boards don't have them. Which really begs the question, since they're so similar to the MAX boards (and Asus' new mATX TUF B450, refreshed to bring it in line with the B550M TUF), why obsess over B550 when the MAX boards exist?


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 25, 2020)

Thank's tabascosauz for quality answer seems to be MSI Mortar B450M MAX is the best price and quality combination it costs 85eur and will suport all cpu's Ryzen 1000/2000/3000/5000 and G series APUs with decent VRM and two NVMe slots that's basicly is all i need right now.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Oct 25, 2020)

Verbatim said:


> Thank's tabascosauz for quality answer seems to be MSI Mortar B450M MAX is the best price and quality combination it costs 85eur and will suport all cpu's Ryzen 1000/2000/3000/5000 and G series APUs with decent VRM and two NVMe slots that's basicly is all i need right now.





I could be wrong but I believe the 2nd nvme slot is much slower the only real downside otherwise a fantastic board at its price.


----------



## drewpts (Oct 25, 2020)

Verbatim said:


> Thank's tabascosauz for quality answer seems to be MSI Mortar B450M MAX is the best price and quality combination it costs 85eur and will suport all cpu's Ryzen 1000/2000/3000/5000 and G series APUs with decent VRM and two NVMe slots that's basicly is all i need right now.



In any event do not forget to doublecheck with this spreadsheet https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1wmsTYK9Z3-jUX5LGRoFnsZYZiW1pfiDZnKCjaXyzd1o



Verbatim said:


> but it's shame that there is a big 32mb bios and no support for older cpu's


Perhaps they want to save a space for the future Ryzens 5000 with embedded Navi graphics.


----------



## R00kie (Oct 25, 2020)

Maybe I just got lucky then


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 25, 2020)

Tested on ASRock B550M Pro4 and 2nd slot speed is about the same as older B450M Mortar board. I actually expected it will be slower on MSI Mortar. 

SSD was Kingston A2000 1TB.


----------

